# Plethory of animals! (and fish)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So... Yesterday... We (roomie, Dean and myself) got a 50 exoterra, a 15, a 10, a 30 exoterra, tons of supplies, fish, critters, and fish!!!!

*NOT SEEN HERE:*
three newts: chinese fire belly, uhh....the....bigger version of that one, and one that is an orangey dusty color, to which I forgot the name! x)

*Also not seen*, MOST of the guppies. There's about a hundred. 

*And another unseen*: Red Wag Platys: three of them.

*PICTURES:*
Carmen the butter cornsnake. She was born late 2011. Friendly, though shy at first!

Ember tetras: Just three...

Angel with ich. The largest angel, who was being bullied!

Jim the Bearded Dragon. He is a sandfire!! Beautiful, uncommon color. Dean LOVES him! (That was his gift for putting up with us crazy animal keepers x) )

Albino Shark. Very neat looking fella.

Leopard Gecko: yes, not a fish. LOL. He is so friendly!!

Male Guppy: One of the prettiest ones I have. I am going to add the mumble jumble mess of unknown plants to the sorority for these handful of guppies... Hide!!! :lol: The other guppies are in the 80 gallon. With the red wag platys.

Ghost shrimp with eggs: about 8 eggs... as of this morning!!! There are about 4-10 ghosties somewhere...in there....

Three tetras, who are super skittish

And lastly the three angels. The one on the left has ich, the middle is alino, and the one on the right has a torn caudal. 

My roomie says we don't need to use the 50 for the beardie, but personally I think the 50 should be kept as Jim's home... Nothing less! But I'm also the "bigger IS better" person, and really for a beardie I feel larger than that is better, especially when you can deck it out ;-) LOL.

Anyways, that was our trip to Edmonton yesterday. I felt bad for the girl!! All she wanted was someone to take her pets to a good home, and her butt-wad of a "ex-boyfriend" took 11 of her snakes!! She thought they were all gone.. She felt bad, and was upset, but I mentioned to her that little Carmen had hidden behind the exoterra's background :lol: They missed one!!! She was happy about that. And yes, that meant we were getting 12 snakes LOL. Friendly ones! And we were supposed to get another aquarium, but her ex was a jerk about it.... :roll: Well, for her I wish her luck and happiness, and better luck with a better man!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

awwws, congratz on your new pets and for helping this girl out. I hate butt-wad ex's, I have a few. I wonder why he wanted just the snakes? Oh well Corn snakes are fun! I have one too. Their fast little devils until they get older and lazy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, he wanted them so she couldn't have them... It's a blow against her for him to have them. Everything he said, to her or to someone else was aimed at her, trying to make her snap.

As for her, she fought hard for all the animals, because she did NOT want him to have them (oh heck neither would I). So we got most of the critters plus the stowaway Carmen :lol: She needed them gone yesterday ASAP so we hunted down a ride, bribed them, and went LOL

Oh...um... Can I use ich meds with shrimp in the tank?! The one angel really needs medication.. Poor baby is powdered with the pests. But not sure on the shrimp... I can remove the zebra snails...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

mm I'm not sure either. I'd think you'd want to in case they got it too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm okay I just don't wanna hurt them lol!! 

Oh ya, the ONLY casualty... was the red clawed shrimp. He did not make it D: But, that is a small defeat for a large amount of cuties we got :3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It's shameful to use animals in such ways! I'm glad yall got those away from him.

I personally love snakes, it's their eyes and the way they flick their tongues,,,,it's just so cute....what I'm not wierd! >>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehehe I have a 15 year old cornsnake on my lap


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

awwws!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad the animals are out of the situation. Maybe once things cool down some maybe she will take back a few of her babies? It sounds like if the ex got their hands on them the animals probably wouldn't have fared well, only going off past experiences I had. 

One example:

My ex abused two goldfish he had. I complained and he told me to shut up. (put nicely in a nutshell) To get me off his case he had a friend remove them saying that they were going to take care of them. They got taken care of alright.... I am sure once they were outside the scope of the house they tossed the poor things in a dumpster... I can't prove anything, but I know the person who took them, and they were conveniently not in their house. Just one example in a long line of rotten evil things he did... grrr...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes! Yeah he had laughed because one of the kitties got out and almost got hit by a car... :roll: People like that shouldn't own... OR breed! They bred their cornsnakes, 3 females had eggs, there were eggs in an incubator, plus two males and the rest were female breeders and he took them.Carmen, was hiding when her ghost cornsnake tank buddy was taken too :roll:

I left it very open for her though, that if she wants to visit she totally can =D


----------

